# WinCC SDK



## mathgi (21 November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand erfahrung mit der WinCC SDK, bzw. benutzt die jemand?
Gibts sonst keine Alternative!?
Kennt sich jemand mit ActiveX Programmierung für WCCF 2007 aus?

Wäre cool wenn ich ein paar Wortmeldungen dazu bekommen könnte
Danke euch


----------



## Praktikant (21 November 2007)

was willst du denn machen ?


----------



## mathgi (22 November 2007)

Ich möchte eigene Controls schreiben.

Ich bin mit den vorhandenen Mitteln schon fast am Ziel, leider ist die geschwindigkeit des VBS nicht aktzeptabel.

Deshalb meine Idee dies in ein ocx zu packen.

Konkret fängt das z.B. ganz simple an ein Bit Array graphisch darzustellen.
Meine man kann 500 Objekte (z.B.) Striche die Eigenschaft Sichtbarkeit mit je einem Bit vearbinden aber dannach ist man Blind oder Blöd.
uvm...

Naja laut siemens braucht man das SDK. Allerdings liest man dass es einige schon's ohne probiert haben. Deshalb die Frage ob die WinCC SDK überhaupt einer benutzt oder welche erfahrungen bzw. tricks es gibt ohne!


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 November 2007)

Hallo *mathgi*,
leider kann ich zur Beantwortung deiner Frage nichts beitragen, das Thema, dass du angeregt hast interessiert mich allerdings sehr.
Könntest du nicht das Beispiel mit dem Bit-Array mal hier hereinstellen ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 November 2007)

mathgi schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand mit ActiveX Programmierung für WCCF 2007 aus?


Laut aktueller Aussage von Siemens ist das SDK für WinCC flexible 2007 erst im 1. Quartal 2008 verfügbar. Somit dürften hiermit noch keine Erfahrungen vorliegen.


----------



## volker (22 November 2007)

soweit ich weiss, gibt es die SDK's für wince bei ms zum download.
das ist zwar nicht speziell auf wccf zugeschnitten, sollte aber wohl funzen.

einen direkten link kenne ich leider nicht.
wäre aber auch daran interessiert.


----------



## mathgi (23 November 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Laut aktueller Aussage von Siemens ist das SDK für WinCC flexible 2007 erst im 1. Quartal 2008 verfügbar. Somit dürften hiermit noch keine Erfahrungen vorliegen.



Diese auskunft habe ich auch bekommen. Aber wohl gab es für WCCF 2005 auch eine SDK.

Meine Anwendung soll auf einem PC laufen. 
D.h. die ms wince bringt mir da ja wenig.

Dachte vielleicht für PC-RT komme ich ganz ohne spezielle SDK aus.
Win Progr. müsste doch auch so gehen.!?!

Durch die Zeilen ist hier im Forum auch vom einen oder anderen zu lesen der sichtbar oder unsichtbare ActiveX selbst erstellen.
Vielleicht kann mir dazu jemand was erzählen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 November 2007)

@Volker:
Schade, auf die Sache mit dem Interesse an den "Forschungen" wollte er wohl nicht einsteigen ...


----------



## mathgi (26 November 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Volker:
> Schade, auf die Sache mit dem Interesse an den "Forschungen" wollte er wohl nicht einsteigen ...



@Larry Laffer: Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 November 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo *mathgi*,
> leider kann ich zur Beantwortung deiner Frage nichts beitragen, das Thema, dass du angeregt hast interessiert mich allerdings sehr.
> *Könntest du nicht das Beispiel mit dem Bit-Array mal hier hereinstellen ?*
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe mich auf den Beitrag bezogen ... Ich vermute, dass auch Volker daran Interesse hat ...


----------



## Lazarus™ (26 November 2007)

Wozu braucht man denn dieses SDK ???   Also zumindest bei PC-Runtime ist mir das schleierhaft...   Es sei denn dort werden interne Schnittstellen offengelegt, was ich aber auch anzweifel....    Also ich für mich denke das man das SDK nicht braucht und sich das viele Geld dafür auch für andere nützliche Dinge sparen kann...
Wie ich jedoch immer extra sage, das ist meine Meinung...  Muss nicht zwingend stimmen...


----------



## volker (26 November 2007)

ich war fälschlicherweise davon ausgegangen, das er ein sdk für ein wince system sucht.
an *diesem* wäre ich auch interessiert.

für pc halte ich das auch für rausgeschmissen geld, da man activex ohne probs mit z.b. vb erstellen kann. obs mit der expressedition geht weiss ich nicht.

aber ich kenn mich da auch nicht wirklich gut aus.


----------



## mathgi (27 November 2007)

hi 
@Larry Laffer

mmmh ich weiß nicht was ich da Posten soll!?! Aber ich versuch es mal.

Als Bsp. hab ich genannt das problem bei der darstellung eines BitArrays (oder auch Bit Schieberegister) wie es vermutlich viele SPS Programmierer in ihrer Anlage verwenden um irgendwelche Teile zu verfolgen. so.
Das muss ich graphisch darstellen.
D.h. momentan mach ich das so ich nehme einen Strich der bekommt die Sichtbarkeit verpasst mit einem bit aus dem Array. Das ganze dann so oft kopieren usw. Soweit ok, Doch wenn ich das für ein Array[0..700] of Bool mache sitzte ich 2h drann und verbinde die einzelnen Strich mit den Variabel Indexen. (Die geschichte mit Blind & Doof)

So warum ich jetzt das Thema aufgemacht habe ist dass ich auf die möglichkeit gestoßen bin ActiveX in WCF einzubinden bzw. selbst zu programmieren. Dazu bietet Siemens auch eine SDK an, die aber viel geld kostet und von kaum jemanden wirklich verwendet wird ausser von Typen die das Professionel machen. Aber für ein einzel Lösung lohnt es sich schlicht weg nicht.
Trotzdem überleg ich es mir weil es einfach interressant ist und die möglichkeiten von WCF halt erweitert, (das was jeder bemängelt).

Falls ich es geschaft habe ein Control zu erstellen dass dieses Problem vereinfacht, werde ich es euch wissen lassen.
gruß mathgi


----------



## mathgi (27 November 2007)

volker schrieb:


> ich war fälschlicherweise davon ausgegangen, das er ein sdk für ein wince system sucht.



Ja sorry nicht klar ausgedrückt,
aber ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt auch noch nicht so den richtigen Überblick (das es da 2 gibt, und was die beinhalten, und generell und so). 
Meine Die Aussagen (auch von Seitens Siemens) was es gibt und was man wirklich Braucht ist sehr unterschiedlich, und für jemand der sich nicht auskennt auch verwirrend.
Aber so langsam kommt licht in den Tschungel ;-)


----------



## Lazarus™ (27 November 2007)

Grundsätzlich ist das ja nicht so schwierig, weiss nur nicht, wie man ein Array [0..700] of Bool übergeben will, ausser es in DWords zusammenzufallen oder sowas...   Ansonsten ist die Idee nicht schlecht,
wobei 700 Pixel breiter balken wird...  Mit ein wenig Lesbarkeit auch 3x so viel...  Oder verstehe ich dich falsch...
Normal müsste man nur den Datenbereich und eine Länge haben...
Sag mal bescheid, wie du dir das gedacht hast....


----------



## xhasx (28 November 2007)

Das mit dem SDK würd mich auch brennend interessieren. Da die eigenen OCXen ja nicht richtig tun...
Mir konnte gestern auf der Sps and Drives auch keiner richtig weiterhelfen. So nach dem Motte was wollen se denn damit - ist doch alles in Wcf drin...


----------



## Lazarus™ (29 November 2007)

xhasx schrieb:


> Das mit dem SDK würd mich auch brennend interessieren. Da die eigenen OCXen ja nicht richtig tun...
> Mir konnte gestern auf der Sps and Drives auch keiner richtig weiterhelfen. So nach dem Motte was wollen se denn damit - ist doch alles in Wcf drin...


 
Dem muss ich wirklich widersprechen...   nochmal, wenn Ihr das sauber (!) programmiert und entsprechende Regeln für die COM-Schnittstellen einhaltet, dann geht das sehr wohl...
Kann mir jedoch vorstellen, das Siemens das eigentlich nicht will, wollen ja im Zweifelsfall Ihr eigenes SDK verkaufen, sofern dann auch mal verfügbar...   Aber für PC-RT sehe ich da NULL-Sinn...


----------



## xhasx (29 November 2007)

Dann muss ich auch widersprechen. Wenn die Siemens Ocx'en schon nicht richtig funktionieren!!! Ich hatte da mal ein Bedürfnis nach ner Art Explorer und bin bei ner Siemens Ocx sauber auf die Schn... gefallen. Anzeigen in der RT ja sonst aber nicht. Die Ocx'en von Adept führen zeitweise auch zum unkontrollierten Absturz. Aber wie gesagt nur sporadisch - dafür ist die aktuelle Rezeptur zerschossen - Danke


----------



## Superlexx (9 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

habe ein wenig Erfahrung mit dem WinCC Flexible SDK sammeln können. Dieser besteht aus 2 Teilen: dem Funktionen-Teil (damit können Funktionen erstellt werden, die etwa an Ereignisse von Flexible-Objekten angehängt werden können) und dem ActiveX-Teil (zum Erstellen eigener Controls). Damit können Controls erstellt werden, die

In WCF integriert sind, incl. Anbindung an Tags
Garantiert in der RT lauffähig sind (es gibt da Spezifika wie die modifizierte ATL und eigener Memory Manager)
, die Punkte gelten insbesondere auch für die PC-Seite. Außerdem sind die WinCE - Platform SDKs dabei, mit denen man die Funktionen und Controls für WinCE bauen kann (und natürlich auch standalone-Anwendungen).


----------



## xhasx (9 Dezember 2007)

Hallo.
Ich kenne nur die Bestellnummer für den ProTool SDK. Du hast doch sicherlich auch die Bestellnummer für den WCF SDK? Könntest du die Posten?


----------



## Superlexx (9 Dezember 2007)

Hallo xhasx,

kenne leider nicht die Bestellnummer vom WCF-SDK, bin hier für die technische Seite zuständig. Das Ding läuft glaube ich über die kundenspezifische Schiene, Ansprechpartner müsstest du auf der Siemens-Webpräsenz suchen (ab hier, dann "Automatisierungssysteme/Bedien- und Beobachtungssysteme SIMATIC HMI/Kundenspezifische Produkte/Kundenspezifische Produktmodifikation/Open Platform Program" und dann deine Stadt wählen).


----------

